# Catching young fish a problem?



## rsm555600 (Aug 23, 2009)

Any issues with catching newly stocked fish a few months after stocking them? They were 2-4 inch bass and gills and have already grown quite a bit. If these fish are hooked will it affect their growth or future eating?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The only real danger would be hooking one too deep.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Bend the barb on your hooks down. Makes unhooking them a lot easier on the fish.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I know a lot of people who require barbless hooks in their stocked pond. Its easy to smash down the barb so its a smart way to protect your investment. 

People say it could wise them up a little bit but should not affect the health or growth. The memory of a fish can't be that good. Fish tend to fall for the same tricks, especially when there is food involved.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

If you're feeding pellets, avoid fishing for them with pellet or pellet imitators and especially while they are feeding.


----------

